# Soda Stream Gas Bottle Refilling



## cj18 (16/1/08)

Ok, I know this has been done, but can anyone tell me where to get an adapter for _refilling_ a soda stream gas bottle from a 9kg bottle?

I know _how_ to refill the bottle, what I need is the actual adapter- note: I am not great at building such things myself.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## cj18 (18/1/08)

Anyone at all?


----------



## Jye (18/1/08)

Craftbrewer sell adapters but I dont know how suitable they are for refilling.


----------



## sanders4_ (18/1/08)

Craftbrewer ones aren't designed for refilling, just an adaptor

The only options i've found are:

1. Get two type 60 adaptors from BOC, a 1/4 NPT bushing (female at both ends) and a sodastream adaptor that connects a sodastream bottle to your reg, which you probably already have. This will be $120 for the two type 60's, $4 for the 1/4" NPt bushing, and $30 for the sodastream adaptor. $154 dollars. So pricey.

2. Contact a paintball place that should have a refilling station for paintball CO2 cylinders, pretty sure they use the same thread as a sodastream. These vary a lot, but i think somewhere around $100-150 is a good estimate. So pricey again.

3. Find a fitter and turner that can make a bushing (female at both ends) where the female thread matches the male thread on your gas bottle and sodastream adaptor (which should be the same). I found a guy who said he could do this in the ACT, but never got around to it. I'm guessing this would be the cheapest option. 

Its really hard to find anything thats threaded to mate the gas bottle threads from BOC. Pretty much have to buy from them, get something made, or use paintball stuff.

Good luck and let us know how you go.


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/10/09)

Has anyone gone ahead and done this??

Cheers, Pok


----------



## lefty2446 (12/10/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Has anyone gone ahead and done this??
> 
> Cheers, Pok



I use 2 regulator tails and a high pressure flex line and my Soda stream adaptor.

Then place the soda stream cylinder in ice to transfer the gas. Refrigerant migrates to the coldest place.

Be sure to weigh the soda stream cylinder after filling as it is possible to completely fill the cylinder using this method, CO2 requires approximately 50% ullage space due to it's extremely low critical temperature. *** Do not skip this step, these things can and will explode if not filled correctly.*** (as will any cylinder).

HTH Adrian


----------



## krusty_oz (12/10/09)

sanders4_ said:


> 1. Get two type 60 adaptors from BOC, a 1/4 NPT bushing (female at both ends) and a sodastream adaptor that connects a sodastream bottle to your reg, which you probably already have. This will be $120 for the two type 60's, $4 for the 1/4" NPt bushing, and $30 for the sodastream adaptor. $154 dollars. So pricey.


Just noticed you put type 60 adapters, not sure if its a typo or not but CO2 use type 30, Air cylinders use type 60.


----------



## ausdb (12/10/09)

Watch out for the anti-fill devices in the new style Sodastream cylinders, a real pain in the ar$e to get any gas in once it closes


----------



## absinthe (13/10/09)

i use the older type of cylinders (one with a bleed valve etc) and the fittings and line from a twin tank regulator panel from an old pub


----------



## floppinab (13/10/09)

lefty2446 said:


> I use 2 regulator tails and a high pressure flex line and my Soda stream adaptor.
> 
> Then place the soda stream cylinder in ice to transfer the gas. Refrigerant migrates to the coldest place.
> 
> ...



+1 but use some hard plumbing instead of the high pressure line.

Also a big big +1 on weighing the cylinder and read the TARE labels properly. Learned that one from experience when I misread the lable, overfilled (not by a lot mind you) the pressure relief valve kicked out on a warmish afternoon with a loud bang and it vented out into my garage.


----------



## woodwormm (9/2/14)

lefty2446 said:


> I use 2 regulator tails and a high pressure flex line and my Soda stream adaptor.
> 
> Then place the soda stream cylinder in ice to transfer the gas. Refrigerant migrates to the coldest place.
> 
> ...


Revving an ancient thread,

anyone know the ullage space theory? ie if the bottle says it holds 400g co2 is it safe to fill to 400g?

and are people filling sodastream bottles with gas or liquid co2?


----------



## bob51 (9/2/14)

Something different. I took the top off a soda stream cylinder, and connected it to my 9kg co2 rig with 6mm gas line. screwed the soda stream machine onto the cylinder fitting. set pressure at about 20psi ,fill as many bottles as you want.
Working on a system to back fill cylinders thru the soda stream machine itself. Will keep posted. Cheers. B)


----------



## Doogiechap (10/2/14)

printed forms section said:


> Revving an ancient thread,
> 
> anyone know the ullage space theory? ie if the bottle says it holds 400g co2 is it safe to fill to 400g?
> 
> and are people filling sodastream bottles with gas or liquid co2?


This linky has some good solid info on filling (no Ullage specific details but will be a help nonetheless)


----------

